# Digital Rectal Exam



## sgormsen (Nov 19, 2009)

My provider wants to bill for a digital rectal exam.  I can't find a code so I'm inclined to think that it would be included in the office vist/E & M?  Any insight/rationale would be appreciated.

thank you,
Susan G.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 19, 2009)

G0102

However...

HCPCS code G0102 (Prostate cancer screening; digital rectal examination) *is not separately payable with an evaluation and management code *(CPT codes 99201-99499). CMS published this policy in the Federal Register, November 2, 1999, page 59414 as follows:

“As stated in the July 1999 proposed rule, a digital rectal exam (DRE) is a very quick and simple examination taking only a few seconds. We believe it is rarely the sole reason for a physician encounter and is usually part of an E/M encounter. In those instances when it is the only service furnished or it is furnished as part of an otherwise non-covered service, we will pay separately for code G0102. In those instances when it is furnished on the same day as a covered E/M service, we believe it is appropriate to bundle it into the payment for the covered E/M encounter.”

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/

Chapter 12 of the NCCI policy Manual


----------

